# Cohutta Firearm hunt Nov 29-Dec 2



## WoodlandScout82 (Nov 22, 2018)

Hey Guys. Just wondering if any of you are going on the upcoming hunt at Cohutta? I think that I read that the turnout for the late hunt is usually a lot smaller. Any of you guys have success with bears around this time?


----------



## whitetailfreak (Nov 22, 2018)

There will be a few bears killed but nothing like the Oct hunt. I see a good many bears in December, and you're right, the late hunt gets less hunters than the early hunt. Good luck.


----------



## ngamtns (Nov 22, 2018)

Plan on going, would like to get my hands on an ol gnarly Mountain buck. Hope they may be chasing??


----------



## whitetailfreak (Nov 22, 2018)

ngamtns said:


> Plan on going, would like to get my hands on an ol gnarly Mountain buck. Hope they may be chasing??



This hunt is timed very well to coincide with the rut in our area. With that said, we're still huntin' 5-8 deer per square mile, and sightings can be tough to come by.


----------



## ngamtns (Nov 22, 2018)

Yes sir I have hunted there off and on over the past years. Only ever saw one old doe. Looked so old she should have been using a walker. Would have been less surprised if I saw Bigfoot himself.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Nov 22, 2018)

ngamtns said:


> Yes sir I have hunted there off and on over the past years. Only ever saw one old doe. Looked so old she should have been using a walker. Would have been less surprised if I saw Bigfoot himself.



Hang in there and you'll get em. Good luck.


----------



## WoodlandScout82 (Nov 22, 2018)

When I went scouting there in September, I saw a lot of deer. They weren't bothered by me at all, they were more curious, kept walking circles off a ridge closer and closer to me. I got within 10 feet of them. I got most of it on video!


----------



## strothershwacker (Nov 27, 2018)

September Cohutta & December Cohutta is 2 different places!


----------



## WoodlandScout82 (Nov 28, 2018)

I hunted there in october. no deer but plenty of bears around!


----------



## strothershwacker (Nov 28, 2018)

There was an absolute giant buck kilt on Cohutta this morning. Great buck! Mighta been the only one on Cohutta, but definitely a good one!


----------



## Timberman (Nov 28, 2018)

strothershwacker said:


> There was an absolute giant buck kilt on Cohutta this morning. Great buck! Mighta been the only one on Cohutta, but definitely a good one!




Somebody post up a pic!


----------



## strothershwacker (Nov 28, 2018)

I've got a pic of the buck that was sent to me but want to wait and give the man who shot it opportunity to post it. Don't wanna steal his thunder. I will say however, that it is a sure nuff gooden! By any standards!


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Nov 28, 2018)

Some giants on that place. One day I'm gonna hunt it.


----------



## splatek (Nov 29, 2018)

tree cutter 08 said:


> Some giants on that place. One day I'm gonna hunt it.



Man me too. It's been on my "to fish list" for a few years, but I've heard tyre trout fishing up there has been bad because the drought then the fires, maybe if I learn how to bear hunt, I'll have a reason to go


----------



## The mtn man (Nov 29, 2018)

tree cutter 08 said:


> Some giants on that place. One day I'm gonna hunt it.


I've hunted it, I'd compare it to chatahoochee as far as terrain.


----------



## tonyrittenhouse (Nov 30, 2018)

Probably not the deer your talking about , but here is a pic. of the deer I killed up there Wednesday morning. I thought he was a pretty good one.


----------



## Raylander (Nov 30, 2018)

Nice buck!


----------



## Rabun (Nov 30, 2018)

Very nice mountain buck!  Congratulations!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 30, 2018)

nice deer


----------



## strothershwacker (Nov 30, 2018)

Naw that ain't it..... But that's a giant too! Congratulations!


----------



## strothershwacker (Dec 1, 2018)

Just got in. Spent the day in the rain. Hunted through the thunder, lightning and extremely high winds. Things settled just a lil' before dark. Saw a good size sow with a cub. A big cub. It was a test of my grit after such ruff week. Good Cohutta hunt all in all. God is good.


----------



## southernforce7 (Dec 3, 2018)

Any word on that big buck that was killed up there? The anticipation of a picture is killing me. I hunted Friday attempting to put my buddy on his first bear, but to no avail.


----------



## strothershwacker (Dec 3, 2018)

southernforce7 said:


> Any word on that big buck that was killed up there? The anticipation of a picture is killing me. I hunted Friday attempting to put my buddy on his first bear, but .... DISCLAIMER .... not my buck! Don't even know the guy! As far as I know it's 100% legit. This and the tonyrittenhouse buck shows what the mtns are capable of.


----------



## jbogg (Dec 3, 2018)

strothershwacker said:


> Just got in. Spent the day in the rain. Hunted through the thunder, lightning and extremely high winds. Things settled just a lil' before dark. Saw a good size sow with a cub. A big cub. It was a test of my grit after such ruff week. Good Cohutta hunt all in all. God is good.



Way to hang in there, and I am glad to hear there are still some bear on their feet.  I will be back up to Chattahoochee later this week for one last hurrah before I focus on NF for the rest of the season.


----------



## kevin17 (Dec 4, 2018)

Does anyone know how many deer and bear were checked out ?


----------



## 35 Whelen (Dec 4, 2018)

kevin17 said:


> Does anyone know how many deer and bear were checked out ?


https://gamecheckresults.gooutdoorsgeorgia.com/?reportId=180


----------

